# SOCHI | Projects & Construction



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

Aokromes said:


> Amazing look


Yeah .Thanks:cheers:


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Small Ice Arena:*










Construction began in june:










*Skating center:*



















Construction started in june:



















*Ice Arena for Curling:*


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Residential complex "Sea Symphony" *:


















































































http://seatone.ru/


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Residential complex.Vorovskogo street.*















*
Residential complex "lestnitsa":*


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Residential complex on Sea street*



















Residential compkex "Ulitka":


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*"Grand Hotel Poliana" :*


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Kamelia Hotel and residential complex* :


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

Is this still being built?


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

Hed_Kandi said:


> Is this still being built?


No . This project will be:


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Railway Line from airport to Sochi:*


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

wooow the city is going under a BIG change!!


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Project of second phase of the "Titanik":
*














































http://agency.archi.ru/news_current.html?nid=24820


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Construction of the olympic stadium started:*


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)




----------



## icehot (Apr 23, 2010)

Looks amazing


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

The Zhemchuzhina Hotel is also undergoing a reconstruction currently. It has 963 rooms.


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Big Ice Arena:*



















*Olympic Ice Scating center:*










*Figure skating ice palace:*


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Reconstruction of Sochi Sea Port "Sochi Grand Marina":*
including construction of Yacht Club and new hotels and apart-hotels.


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Murman said:


> No . This project will be:


This is something incredibly beautiful:cheers:


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Rezidor announces the Radisson Resort Rosa Khutor and the Park Inn Resort Rosa Khutor in Sochi*










The Rezidor Hotel Group, one of the fastest growing hotel companies worldwide and the leading international hotel operator in Russia/CIS, announces the Radisson Resort Rosa Khutor (180 rooms) and the Park Inn Resort Rosa Khutor (200 rooms) in Russia. Both properties are scheduled to welcome the first guests in Q4 2012.

“These hotels further underline our commitment to Russia where we now have 36 hotels in operation and under development with a total of over 9,000 rooms and which is one of our most important emerging markets for future business development”, says Kurt Ritter, President & CEO of Rezidor. “At the same time, these signings bring our portfolio of young and stylish resorts in operation and under development to almost 50 properties with more than 10,000 rooms across Europe, Middle East and Africa”, continues Ritter.

The Rosa Khutor development is within Russia’s most famous ski region of Krasnaya Polyana and 50 km east of the city of Sochi, where the XXII Olympic Winter Games will be held in 2014. During the games, skiing events and snowboarding will be held on the slopes of Rosa Khutor.

The two hotels will be located within the 537 hectare Rosa Khutor Alpine Ski Resort Development, which is nearing the completion of Phase 1. Upon completion, the $1.4 billion development will include 40 ski runs, 14 ski lifts and a capacity for 10,500 people. Other facilities will include a ski school, multiple restaurants, a child care centre and retail outlets. The development is in accordance with the Russian government’s grand scheme to make Sochi a world class winter and summer resort. Sochi International Airport is undergoing a massive expansion to accommodate the surge in international visitors anticipated.

Besides 180 rooms, the Radisson Rosa Khutor will feature multiple restaurants, a spa and fitness centre, and meeting space. Just 200 m away, the Park Inn Rosa Khutor will offer 200 guest rooms and a restaurant. Guests will have access to the leisure and meeting facilities of the nearby Radisson. 

http://www.investor.rezidor.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=205430&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1422411&highlight=

*Hilton will manage two hotels in Sochi*

International Network of Hilton wants to make the Olympics. It can gain control of two properties in the territory of the Russian International Olympic University in Sochi.

In the area near the Russian International Olympic University will build a hotel complex, told "Vedomosti" Sergei Bachin, CEO of The Rose Farm. One case (category 5 +) to 150 rooms will operate under the brand name Hilton, the second (4 *) - Hilton Garden Inn 200 rooms.

"We are in the process of negotiations on sites in Sochi, but at this stage nothing is confirmed" - conveyed through the press service of Mike Collini, vice president of Hilton Worldwide Development in Russia.

At Hilton has eight projects in Russia, two of which - Hilton Moscow Leningradskaya, and Hilton Garden Inn Perm - acting. It is also planned opening of hotels in Ulyanovsk, Novosibirsk, Gelendzhik, Perm, Adler, Samara, writes Vedomosti.

http://lands-sale.com/real_estate/Hilton_will_manage_two_hotels_in_Sochi_31260

*Heliopark will open the hotel at the mounting skiing resort “Rosa Khutor” *

The company Heliopark signed the contract on technical support with the Open Company “The company on development of the mounting skiing resort “Rosa Khutor” (affiliated company of HC “Interros”) and was signed the memorandum of intentions on management of 3* hotel with the brand Heliopark after its delivery in operation, it is located at the under construction mounting skiing resort “Rosa Khutor” near Krasnaya Polyana, 40 km from Sochi.The sum of investments into the hotel’s building will be about $28 ml.

The hotel of a category 3* with 170 rooms with the total area 10 070 sq m will be constructed at 1,34 ha territory of the Bottom base of the mounting skiing resort “Rosa Khutor”. The hotel’s building was started in the end of May, 2010. It is planned that the hotel will be placed in operation in the end of 2011. 

http://www.cre.ru/eng/archivnews/31/0/14501/


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Olympic Park today:*










[URL="http://rusrep.ru/article/2010/10/27/imeretyair"]Русский Репортер[/URL]


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

sampras said:


> is that a project or just architect's vision?


Most likely this is a project that will never be realized


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Construction of Railway station in Adler:*




































Parking complex:


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

Project of a new embankment:


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Caravela Portuguesa*.Hotel and apartment complex:


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*"Zvezdniy" hotel:
*


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Some Renders of Gorky city+540 m and Gorky city +960 metres.U/C now:*


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

Construction of Gorky City in november:
































































































































www.gorkygorod.ru


----------



## Aurelian (Nov 7, 2010)

Can someone please post some randers or somenthing about the Olympic Village,please?
Thanke you.


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

Aurelian said:


> Can some please post some randers or somenthing about the Olympic Village,please?
> Thanke you.


*Main olympic village:*


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Olympic stadium:*


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Bolshoi Ice palace:*


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Figure skating center:*




























*Small Ice Arena:*


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

Caucasian Riviera hotel:


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Render of the Olympic university.Under construction now:*


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*"Red square" residential complex*



















*"Gorky Park" residential complex*


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Residential building on Vorovskogo street:
*



Состояние строительства на 03.12.2010








*Residential complex "Monte Falcone":*


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Construction of first 15 km of combined road Adler-Alpika Service finished:*


----------



## mr.Rudenko (Dec 16, 2010)

please help me find plans for the Olympic railway station :nuts:













and explication, please, if can


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

mr.Rudenko said:


> please help me find plans for the Olympic railway station :nuts:


Sorry, I also could not find them.


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Construction of Tramplin*
video in Russian




































































arch-sochi.ru
И второй вариант.


----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

wow


----------



## Sysk (Aug 4, 2010)

interesting design


----------



## IamMusic (Jan 26, 2011)

Reminds me of Asian or south American agriculture techniques.


----------



## WFInsider (Oct 27, 2010)

*Winter Season 2011 in Sochi*


----------



## Alexriga (Nov 25, 2007)

any map of slopes in SOchi skiing region?


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Very beautiful projects. I hope new wave will boost SOchi, just like it boosted Baku


----------



## РВСН (Aug 6, 2010)

Alexriga said:


> any map of slopes in SOchi skiing region?


maps: 

1.http://www.gornaya-karusel.ru/maptrack/
2.http://www.rozakhutor.ru/resort/#map

3.http://krasnaya-polyana-sochi.ru/wp-content/uploads/laura-sxema-2009.jpg
4.http://www.alpikaservice.ru/i_map_winter/


----------



## WFInsider (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## РВСН (Aug 6, 2010)

Virtual panoramas of a mounting skiing resort "Rosa Khutor"

"Rosa Khutor" +560
http://www.xsochi.ru/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/18.swf

Lift 1 (Olympia), Lift2 (National Forest) +1150 м.
http://www.xsochi.ru/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/25.swf

Station Lift 3 (Caucasus Express).
http://www.xsochi.ru/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/131.swf

(Mountain Lodge) +1150 м.
http://www.xsochi.ru/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/231.swf

Restaurant "Winter" ("Зима")
http://www.xsochi.ru/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/221.swf

Lift 2 (National Forest), Lift3 (Caucasus Express)
http://www.xsochi.ru/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/34.swf

Lift 4 (Wolf Cliff).
http://www.xsochi.ru/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/182.swf

(Caucasus Express).
http://www.xsochi.ru/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/151.swf

+2320 м
http://www.xsochi.ru/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/5.swf


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Construction of Gorky City in january:*



























































































more


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Bolshoi Ice Palace*


----------



## WFInsider (Oct 27, 2010)

*Russian Alpine Cup.*


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Olympic stadium:*


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Small Ice Arena*




























*Bolshoi Ice Palace*


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Biathlon stadium*


----------



## WFInsider (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## Binnat (Jan 4, 2011)

good work Sochi !!! best wishes from Azerbaijan!!!


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

Preparations for construction of new 5* hotel "Chernomorets":


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pollluks/view/385439/

 http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pollluks/view/385435/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pollluks/view/385438/

http://www.bescker.ru


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Rosa Khutor*


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/stv200991/view/365618/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/stv200991/view/365520/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/stv200991/view/370019/


----------



## WFInsider (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Roza Khutor*


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Residential complex "Falcone"*











*Residential complex "Winter Palace"*



Состояние строительства на 17.03.2011


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Residential complex "Sea symphony"*























































Состояние строительства на 12.03.2011


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Construction of Gorky Gorod:*



































































































































































more


----------



## РВСН (Aug 6, 2010)

Murman said:


> *Residential complex "Winter Palace"*
> 
> 
> 
> Состояние строительства на 17.03.2011


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Hotel "Caucasian riviera"*


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Entertainment center "Mandarin"*


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Olympic university and "Hilton" hotel
*


Состояние строительства на 03.04.2011


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*New render of railway station in Adler:*


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Ice Palace *




























*Olympic Stadium*


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Bolshoi Ice Palace*



















*Small Ice Arena*










*Kerling Arena*










*Ice skating center*


----------



## nemtirev (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice projects,Sochi wil be changed ...
Похоже Сочи станет южной столицей на юге России


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Residential complex "Red Square"*


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*New residential complex "1000 and 1 night".U/C*














































http://jk1001.ru/


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Hotel "Zvezdny"*


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*New residential complex "Knyazhye Compound"*














































Состояние строительства на апрель 2011 года


----------



## Mykaylo (Jan 23, 2010)

Axiretь!!


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Biathlon stadium and olympic village*


----------



## РВСН (Aug 6, 2010)

Cross-Country Ski and Biathlon Center


----------



## РВСН (Aug 6, 2010)

Figure Skating and Short-Track Center


----------



## РВСН (Aug 6, 2010)

Gorky gorod +540





















http://www.gorkygorod.ru/


----------



## РВСН (Aug 6, 2010)

Gorky Gorod +960








































http://www.gorkygorod.ru/


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Main mediacenter+600 rooms 3*hotel
*


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Olympic park*


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

ultEmate said:


> *July*
> 
> *Ice palace for figure skating*
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Olympic university*



Состояние строительства на 19.07.2011


----------



## РВСН (Aug 6, 2010)

Gorky Gorod + 540







































http://www.gorkygorod.ru/


----------



## РВСН (Aug 6, 2010)

*Gorky Gorod +960* 






























http://www.gorkygorod.ru/


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

Hotel for IOC members






http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pollluks/view/466093/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pollluks/view/466094/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pollluks/view/466095/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pollluks/view/466096/


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Railway station *near tramplin


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bednenkiy/view/526330/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bednenkiy/view/526331/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bednenkiy/view/526332/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bednenkiy/view/526333/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bednenkiy/view/526334/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bednenkiy/view/526335/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bednenkiy/view/526336/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bednenkiy/view/526329/

http://bednenkiy.livejournal.com/


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Rosa Khutor*


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bednenkiy/view/526300/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bednenkiy/view/526301/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bednenkiy/view/526302/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bednenkiy/view/526303/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bednenkiy/view/526307/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bednenkiy/view/526308/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bednenkiy/view/526309/

bednenkiy.livejournal.com


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Olympic mountain village*
































































http://infocenter2014.ru/multimedia/photo/


----------



## РВСН (Aug 6, 2010)

*Gorky Gorod*





































































http://www.gorkygorod.ru/


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*New green office in Sochi*


----------



## Big Cat (Dec 1, 2008)

The scale of construction is insane!


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

Big Cat said:


> The scale of construction is insane!


Yeah:cheers:

*Rosa Khutor 
*



WFInsider said:


> http://infocenter2014.ru/multimedia/photo/photo_265.html


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

more photos of rosa khutor












































































































































































http://infocenter2014.ru/multimedia/photo/photo_266.html


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Gorky park residential*


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

del


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Construction of Gorky gorod*

+960 metres


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Construction of Gorky gorod*

+540 metres































www.gorkygorod.ru


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

More renders of railway station in Adler.u/c now


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Wish there was a development map for Sochi available for anyone to keep track.


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Construction of a hotel near Media center*




http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pollluks/view/490593/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pollluks/view/490592/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pollluks/view/490591/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pollluks/view/490590/

www.bescker.ru


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Apartments in Imeretinskay Lowland*


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pollluks/view/490583/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pollluks/view/490582/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pollluks/view/490581/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pollluks/view/490587/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pollluks/view/490586/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pollluks/view/490585/

www.bescker.ru


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*New 4* Hotel (700 rooms) in Imeretinskaya lowland*(5 km away from olympic park)


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pollluks/view/490654/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pollluks/view/490653/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pollluks/view/490651/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pollluks/view/490652/

www.bescer.ru


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*New renders of Gorky Gorod*

Gorky Gorod +540 м. 

Gorky Gorod +960 м.


----------



## Пельмень (Jan 3, 2010)

*Hotel "HYATT REGENCY" in Sochi*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85665668&postcount=1806


----------



## Пельмень (Jan 3, 2010)

*Olympic University*



23.11.2011


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Krasnaya Polyana:



























"Rosa Khutor" Alpine Ski:

























*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Figure Skating and Short-Track Center:*





































http://www.sc-os.ru/ru/press/news/index.php?id_20=2058


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

Any updates from Sochi??


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Hyatt Regency Sochi*



Пельмень;88640993 said:


> 17.02.2012


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

Sochi Plaza hotel (under reconstruction now)


----------



## Ervin2 (Nov 7, 2009)

It really doesn't look like they're thinking ahead with the Olympic park, it will probably fall into ruin after the games, just like Athens. It's clearly not designed for post games use, which is a shame.


----------



## scassidy15 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Sochi Winter Olympics 2014*

Hi guys,

I am currently working on a project based around the Sochi Winter Olympics in 2014. I am trying to track down a scaled drawing of the Mountain Cluster site to help with the design process. Does anyone know whereabouts I could get hold of such drawings?

Any help would be extremely appreciated if only just to be pointed in the right direction.

Thanks


----------



## ultEmate (May 5, 2010)

Like this? http://sochi2014.com/en/objects/


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Adler railway station*






































http://www.mostovik.ru/press/index.php?ELEMENT_ID=3279


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

Virtual tour in "Sochnoe" resort (u/c now)


----------



## Bhound (Mar 14, 2012)

Very impressive progress Sochi. Just amazing.:banana:


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

Bhound said:


> Very impressive progress Sochi. Just amazing.:banana:


:banana:
*
Hyatt regency Sochi*



Пельмень;89549723 said:


> 17.03.2012


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Gras-city (residential)*










17.03.2012














*International Olympic Univercity*



Пельмень;89551096 said:


> 17.03.2012


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*F1 circuit*





































http://www.omega2014.ru/projects/formula1/


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

Good projects!=)


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Adler railway station*


































































http://www.mostovik.ru/press/index.php?ELEMENT_ID=3331

*Railway station in Alpica service*



















http://www.mostovik.ru/press/index.php?ELEMENT_ID=3330


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Caucasian Riviera Hotel*



Пельмень;90282539 said:


> 10.04.2012


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Main mediacenter*










*New hotel*


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Residential complex "Actor Galaxy*


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Road interchanges opening in Sochi*














































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Sun City*



Пельмень;90907619 said:


> 29.04.2012


----------



## si_di_ow (Oct 14, 2011)

Nice city progress. I love the projects


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Residential complex "Victoria"*



16.06.2012


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Actor Galaxy*












mr. MyXiN said:


> *Фотоотчет со стройплощадки от 13 июня 2012 года*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*New 4* star hotel*





































http://www.mostovik.ru/press/index.php?ELEMENT_ID=5492


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Adler railway station*














































http://www.mostovik.ru/press/index.php?ELEMENT_ID=5489


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Construction of new "Park Inn" hotel*



Пельмень;91005826 said:


> 02.05.2012


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Roza Khutor resort*



novek said:


> *ГЛК «Роза Хутор». Май 2012. *


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Olympic park*



novek said:


> *Объекты Олимпийского парка. Май 2012 (доп. фото)*


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*International Olympic Univercity*





































http://www.infocenter2014.ru/multimedia/photo/photo_589.html


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

Just look at the map of construction :nuts:




Drive said:


>


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

^^ Hope the grey river water isn't dirty.


----------



## Şölen (Jul 17, 2012)

I couldn't decide, if it would be good or bad for my country 

Amazing work. It will develop Black Sea also, and we have a new rival city on Black Sea coast  

Cheers.


----------



## advlive (Feb 25, 2008)

Graeat and nice photo


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Olympic village*


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Radisson 5* hotel*


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Fisht stadium*














































*Ice palace*


----------



## Bhound (Mar 14, 2012)

The construction activity in and around the Sochi Olympic venue is just mind boggling. That pano by Murman is a testimony. :eek2:


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Roza Khutor *


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Radisson Blue*


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Hyatt regency*


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Sun-city *























































august


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Tulip Inn hotel*


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Moremall shopping center*













































































































Один из внешних ресторанов




























http://www.blogsochi.ru/content/trts-«moremoll»-nakanune-ofitsialnogo-otkrytiya


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Park Inn Sochi hotel
*


Пельмень;96706029 said:


> *25.10.2012*


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Dagomys hotel reconstruction*














































http://www.dagomys.ru/?dir=remont


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*"Moscow" hotel reconstruction
*


Пельмень;97810483 said:


> *29.11.2012*


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Residential complex*



Пельмень;97740820 said:


> *27.11.2012*


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Sun city residential*




























http://sun-city.su


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

*Residential complex.Santorini Club*














































http://www.vincent-realty.ru/offers/buildings/?item=12024


----------

